# Army Cadet Uniform Survey



## cdn031 (7 Jan 2008)

Be aware that a National Level survey will be released in the New Year (Shortly)
By the Army CAdet League - this survey will collect info on the Current Army cadet uniform with a view to 
improve the uniform - Info will be collected from Cadets, CIC and Civilian League members
Stay tuned for Links dates etc


----------

